# 2017 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Flea market Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We must have a 2017 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Flea market Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures Thread this is one of my favorite threads.
So let the 2017 planning start and the look outs for great finds for 2017 is now on can not wait to see what everyone finds at Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures . Here is to happy hunting


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Next to the local dumpster, I found a perfectly good office chair, used, with just a few scuffs on it, nothing wrong with it otherwise. I needed a good chair for miscellaneous spooky chores. Brand new it would've been a $200 chair!

Not exactly a Halloween find, but it will be used to help build spooky things!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked these up at salvation army for my food tables


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Well I can tell you about one I missed. Just after Xmas I was on my garbage run to the transfer station and someone had left 3 of those motorized reindeer in the "reuse" area. I was in a hurry and in the middle of my Halloween burnout hangover so did not take them. I've been kicking my own A$$ eve since. Grrrrrrr!!!!
But on a more positive note I did raid my S.O.'s collection and found lots and lots of cool bottles and jars for next years Alchemists shop scene. She has been saving all kinds of stuff for ages and now I'm glad she did.

[URL=http://s36.photobucket.com/user/oldtroll/media/halloween/witchjars1_zpss8zyw3tc.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing all the good finds for this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

nosefuratyou said:


> Well I can tell you about one I missed. Just after Xmas I was on my garbage run to the transfer station and someone had left 3 of those motorized reindeer in the "reuse" area. I was in a hurry and in the middle of my Halloween burnout hangover so did not take them. I've been kicking my own A$$ eve since. Grrrrrrr!!!!
> But on a more positive note I did raid my S.O.'s collection and found lots and lots of cool bottles and jars for next years Alchemists shop scene. She has been saving all kinds of stuff for ages and now I'm glad she did.
> 
> [URL=http://s36.photobucket.com/user/oldtroll/media/halloween/witchjars1_zpss8zyw3tc.jpg.html][/URL]


Nice! Glad I dropped in to see this thread. Been stopping by our local thrift shops too and have begun collecting some bottles we'll be using for this year's haunt. I've been making labels for some of them, aging the corks, sanding the glass etc.. guess this gives away our theme but what the hey!


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Jdubby
Nice collection you've got there.I'm not doing labels yet but have done some other work on lids and corks ,
I was thinking of starting a thread either here or in props on creating our alchemists shop and accessories. Get some input on what others have done prop wise etc etc.


----------



## Doug Graves (Feb 1, 2015)

I picked this up from an acquaintance who was clearing out their garage. It's cardboard, and definitely a fixer-upper project, but I liked the shape and think I could reinforce it somehow to make it a better overall prop. It could also use a better paint job and a new foam face to carve some better detail into.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't been posting much here lately but I hope to be back strong soon. I just had to post this find to see if anyone knew anything about it. Found it at a local thrift store and it's hand painted with no markings except the name and date on the back. It caught my eye because of the fairies or wood nymphs (or whatever they are) on the border and other elements you don't see on Halloween items in this day and age, it looks very retro to me even if it's marked 2010. If it's local and one of a kind then whoever did it has some talent. BTW it's make of wood.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> I haven't been posting much here lately but I hope to be back strong soon. I just had to post this find to see if anyone knew anything about it. Found it at a local thrift store and it's hand painted with no markings except the name and date on the back. It caught my eye because of the fairies or wood nymphs (or whatever they are) on the border and other elements you don't see on Halloween items in this day and age, it looks very retro to me even if it's marked 2010. If it's local and one of a kind then whoever did it has some talent. BTW it's make of wood.
> 
> View attachment 400722
> 
> ...


That is a great find


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Large flat pumpkin blow mold for $2


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the face of the pumpkin


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Couple more finds, a nice paper mache witch and another skull stack blow mold $1 each.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I very much like that witch and the skulls too!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this terra cotta witchy pumpkin at Goodwill! This isn't my pic, I just started googling on some info about it & found this pic & it's the exact same pumpkin. She has a hole in the back to put an electric light in & doesn't have any candle residue so the former owner must have used it as is or with a light that didn't make it to Goodwill.

The store that has the pic has it for $32.95 each so my $3.99 buy was a great deal!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Also made some Goodwill finds today. This Halloween light up rock that yells "Stay Away!," a bust and this wall hanging. Thought I might paint it to look like a witch's home. 

















Also picked up a Xmas tree angel topper. Going to experiment making a smaller version of that cool Victorian GrandinRoad 3D wall hanging. Love that thing!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I got these two items from good will. I can not figure out how the 'mister' is supposed to mist. There are no instructions in the box. There was one small box in the larger box that was empty so part of it may be missing. The other is a gum ball dispenser.


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Some winter visitors (i.e. "snowbirds") were giving these away for free on craigslist today!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love the vintage look of those and LOVE that tray!!


----------



## AuzzyDee (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome finds, everyone! 

I've been slowly buying some various figures to creepify for Halloween 2017. Just small little accent pieces.









And does anyone happen to know who the bust on the left is supposed to be of?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Couple more finds, a nice paper mache witch and another skull stack blow mold $1 each.
> 
> View attachment 402410


I have that skull blow mold just love him 
great finds


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

goodwill finds







zombie doesnt appear to work :-/


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Got these a couple months ago from a fellow haunter who didn't want to store them anymore. Cauldrons & candles included.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 408410
> 
> 
> Got these a couple months ago from a fellow haunter who didn't want to store them anymore. Cauldrons & candles included.


Sweet, how do you plan to use them in your display?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Got these pumpkins from Good will today. $8


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

As hard as I'm trying not to purchase new things for my haunt, I couldn't resist purchasing swords identical to these for $15 each at GW:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pakistan-Fe...856575?hash=item282fb18b7f:g:i80AAOSwXYtY2te4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tizona-Del-...305352?hash=item33cc343408:g:NKYAAOSw4CFYoWDk


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

BlueFrog said:


> As hard as I'm trying not to purchase new things for my haunt, I couldn't resist purchasing swords identical to these for $15 each at GW:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pakistan-Fe...856575?hash=item282fb18b7f:g:i80AAOSwXYtY2te4
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tizona-Del-...305352?hash=item33cc343408:g:NKYAAOSw4CFYoWDk


wow good buy!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My Haunt-Ravens Grin Inn is 24 feet from a 30 ft. cliff, below the edge of the cliff was the city Dump from 1911 to about 1963? A few years ago my Wife saw something sticking out from under a large, dead tree stump. She and I both worked very hard doing this, standing on a very steep side-hill in mud and cold.
The reason she began digging was because a part of what ever the thing was had the word "Gargoyle" on it and she assumed it was something I had once made?
It was a porcelain-coated steel sign 7 feet long by 25inches wide. Who ever dumped it took the time to bend and fold it over three or four times, which cracked and broke it's weather-proof coating, so it is far from "perfect". A local antique dealer offered us $160? for it , but my Wife got much abuse from this foray, Poison Ivy!
We were all set to sell it(to help pay the Medical bill!) I told her the sign represented a very wonderful day (and time0 we had together, struggling together to free the old sign. we didn't sell it. I mounted it on a large board, it's on display here, inside the house.
There was also a Model "T" steering wheel in the hole along with a skinny, old-fashioned tire, still mounted on the steel wheel. I built a display box for theses two items. Why did I make a big -deal out of a crummy old tire and wheel?
In small letters on the side wall it says:"Oldfield"--"Baney Oldfield" the "Fastest man alive in 1910 when he drove the Blitzen/Benz Race car 131 MP HOUR!
On the BEACH at DAYTONA! On Sand! How many human beings went 130 miles/per/hour way back then?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Sweet, how do you plan to use them in your display?


 If it's not raining on the night of the party, I plan on putting these out in the pool area. This years theme is Saturday Nightmare Fever, so there will probably be many disco balls!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Bethany said:


> If it's not raining on the night of the party, I plan on putting these out in the pool area. This years theme is Saturday Nightmare Fever, so there will probably be many disco balls!


That sound killer and I would love to see pics. Heck I would love to see them lit now because I'm sure they are beautiful.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Had a friend give this to me so my skeleton warrior would have some tack to ride on!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I might have to rethink this "no more hunting for Halloween props" thing. One of these turned up at a local thrift shop for $20 and I couldn't grab it fast enough:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-E...819134?hash=item21245a4f7e:g:L7AAAOSwknJX1dJg


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> I might have to rethink this "no more hunting for Halloween props" thing. One of these turned up at a local thrift shop for $20 and I couldn't grab it fast enough:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-E...819134?hash=item21245a4f7e:g:L7AAAOSwknJX1dJg


Can we see it?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

As soon as I have a working camera up and running


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Found at Goodwill one spots messed up but the lights work.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Made some pretty good finds today at several yard sales and a thrift store.
I found 2 tombstones, 2 skulls (one was a bit bigger than life sized and has movable jaw. Pretty stoked about that one.), 1 Giant hanging Grim Reaper, (the face is almost 2 feet in diameter), a couple of Witch hats, 2 large books, some chain, some purple and orange mini light strings, a red velvet skirt, and fabric that I can use to dress my witches. A couple weeks back I found some new never used RV flexible/expandable sewer drain hose to use for a fog chiller. 

Going to start hitting up our Habitat For Humanity Re-store, now that people are going to start doing re-modeling and cleaning out garages after re-modeling. Never know what one might find there.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

all at one yard sale and everything was a dollar each including the big uncarved funkins and the full size skeleton with no head was free along with the small broken skeleton.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

tinafromidaho said:


> View attachment 410610
> 
> 
> all at one yard sale and everything was a dollar each including the big uncarved funkins and the full size skeleton with no head was free along with the small broken skeleton.


I need to start frequenting yard sales! You got some great stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up for my curiosity cabnit


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

You always find the coolest stuff, Saki.Girl. And I can't believe tinafromidaho's haul!

My latest installment of "Think it, find it, buy it" goes like this:

I was debating attending the Design Toscano biannual sale, on the grounds that pretty much the only thing I would want of theirs (... that I could afford and/or store....) would be wearable Venetian masks, and that doesn't seem to be a category they sell any more. The night before, I decided to dash out to donate some stuff to Goodwill, thereby feeling a fraction less guilty if I did go and buy something.

I arrived literally as the announcement for "Bring all your goods to the register for checkout" was sounding. Dashed up and down the aisles to no avail, until something shiny one one of the back tables in the furniture section caught my eye. Not one but TWO beautiful large Venetian masks, better quality even than DT ever carried, for just $4 each. Woo hoo! slightly damaged, but nothing anyone would notice in a haunt setting. Couldn't snatch them up in to my hot little hands fast enough. I even beat some of the shoppers who'd been there for a while to the checkout.

FTR, I did go to the DT sale on the second day. Bought a few things, including a damaged-but-better-than-my-last-one Zombie of Montclair Moors. Overall, though, it was a pretty lackluster event that featured only heavy resin sculptures of Venetian masks.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

That is the best haul of all my Halloween years put together. The sale opened at 8 and I was there at 8:10, the seller felt the need to tell me that someone showed up a little early and bought all 15!!!!!!!!!! full size skeletons that she had. My heart felt a little crushed and I had to console myself with picking up the 3 foot skellies. I never find that much Halloween stuff though. I am driving 6 hours to Utah to go to a farmers market in July that is all Halloween vendors.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I picked-up four large M&M Halloween advertising signs for a $1 each and a Route 66 neon clock at a local swap-meet today.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Stringy_Jack said:


> I picked-up four large M&M Halloween advertising signs for a $1 each and a Route 66 neon clock at a local swap-meet today.
> 
> View attachment 410706


Love these. Highly considering a "character" themed bathroom in the new house. It would be the one that is attached to the weight room. 
I have a Disney Cars shower curtain, minion wall decals, an M&M night light, some different posters & lithographs of different characters.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

3 plaster pedestals that had been thrown out (different locations/days) that I've patched & painted. Now if only I can find some figures to go on top for my cemetery.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Especially like the paint? job on the left.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Sounds like it would be a fun bathroom. I have no idea what I'm going to do with these but for a $1 each I just couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Found this for a dollar at a local thrift store and I don't believe I've ever seen one like it before. It's in pretty bad shape but unique enough for me to want it, anyone know anything about it?


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

First Halloween 2017 purchase...Primitives by Kathy "The Witch is In" sign from goodwill and clearance H&M bat headband


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm super excited that the time of year is upon us to start thinking about Halloween 17. My great friend surprised me with this today. Spirit Ball Boule Magique. She works perfect. I figure I'll build a room for her with floating tarot cards or something.  Had to show you folks.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Everything came from our local Hospice store except for the small plastic skull and bones those came from Goodwill.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Was in the middle of cooking tonight's dinner and stopped to browse Craigslist... and had to make a mad dash out the door at 7pm to tear across town to get a "free - curb alert" batch of stuff. 

I really expected it to be gone (as usual - I have terrible luck). 

It wasn't. 

Guys. GUYS. I got so much cool stuff for free...





This was new in box. The gears sound like they're trying to strip on mine (this is not my video), but I think it's easily fixable if it does end up stopping.

2 Spirit Halloween "Pimp Daddy" costumes like this one:








A Bert costume:








A generic old lady costume (home made but still decent - no pic)

Several witch hats, some with attached hair. Several very nice quality tombstones, a cute pumpkin yard sign, a glow-up ghoul (the kind that has the hands/feet/head you have sticking out of the ground and the lights fade in and out), several knives/swords/staffs/masks including a really impressive costume gas mask, a Freddy glove, a few other smaller decoration type goodies... 

But the best part? I got BLOW MOLDS. One is a generic plastic pumpkin around 2 foot tall (nice tho), another a stack of skulls almost a foot tall that needs a tiny bit of glue as they split on the seams (it's the type of blow mold similar to the funkins so the light just shines out of the mouth/eye sockets - very cool tho), but two of them I've never seen in person before and they are lovely and BIG.








Ghosty is 33" tall from General Foam Plastics

But the best one is this lovely Wendy Witch! A 1997 Grand Venture LP vintage gal, with a small bit of paint loss but overall looks in great condition.








I am GIDDY. And I got home in time to eat dinner while it was still hot too. 

*note* none of the images in this post are mine, but they are the same items I picked up.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Found this for a dollar at a local thrift store and I don't believe I've ever seen one like it before. It's in pretty bad shape but unique enough for me to want it, anyone know anything about it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 411082



I saw that type of blowmold at Kroger last year, and maybe the year before that. I almost bought one but they were still pretty expensive!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow what a fantastic haul you got that is awesome 



Frankie's Girl said:


> Was in the middle of cooking tonight's dinner and stopped to browse Craigslist... and had to make a mad dash out the door at 7pm to tear across town to get a "free


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My newest find I will be making over


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Found these at an antiques flea market. My GF painted one to make a non-Halloween wall hanging, but the other three are all mine. Aside from the obvious tombstones, any ideas of what else I can do with them for Halloween?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are awsome
I see old radio face in them 
Haunted mansion items 
Gothic window shutters 
So many posablities


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

CJSimon said:


> View attachment 413545



These are gorgeous! What are the dimensions? that will help come up with ideas.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like everyone is finding some awesome goodies!  I have been too busy with work and life to get out much, but have been up since 4am anticipating a sale that starts at 8.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Looks like everyone is finding some awesome goodies!  I have been too busy with work and life to get out much, but have been up since 4am anticipating a sale that starts at 8.


Hope you found some goodies


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Hope you found some goodies


I did find a few things. 









I still have my original album that my uncle passed down to me as a kid but it's in pretty rough shape. This one is almost mint and only cost $1! 









I don't usually buy cute stuff but I liked this little metal pumpkin house for $2









My husband and I bought out a yard sale last week and I found approximately 100 mixed pieces of plated silverware (and a few pieces of sterling) in a plastic trash can. The large spoon just screams skull to me! Need to practice with the Dremel before I tackle it though. Anyone have any ideas of what to do with the knives? 









Also my mom noticed a partial roll of 48" white paper and a full 24" roll of commercial plastic deli and meat wrap in the dumpster where she works and grabbed it for me. May let the little one have the paper to draw on, but I should have enough plastic wrap to use for projects for a few years!

Thinking about going to a community-wide sale tomorrow and will definitely be at the flea market this weekend so hoping to find more.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Also wanted to add that I found one of these at a yard sale last weekend, very scuffed, bottom busted, missing the base, no power cord and you could see where the batteries had corroded as there was stuff all around the battery door. Just for curiosity I asked the price and got a big load of BS. The man told me that it was an antique and that he had picked it up from a carnival he had worked at years ago and that I would never see another one like it. I asked the price again and he said $40 and I thanked him and said it was a little too rough for that. As we were heading to the car he said that he could take $30 and no less. I might have gave $10 for it and would have definitely gave $5, but was deeply disturbed that I was lied to. First, antique carnival pieces aren't likely to have battery doors, especially one with a screw securing them, nor would they have a plug in power jack but instead a very heavy commercial cord.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

I got all of this for $150 from the Facebook Marketplace in my town!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hollowman68 said:


> I got all of this for $150 from the Facebook Marketplace in my town!
> 
> View attachment 414721


Awesome!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Antique mall near us rarely has anything Halloween. But today they had one little section.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Bought this yesterday at the antique mall. Forgot to post the picture of it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Antique mall near us rarely has anything Halloween. But today they had one little section.
> View attachment 414953
> 
> View attachment 414961


dig the gal with purple hair ok like it all really lol


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> dig the gal with purple hair ok like it all really lol


She was $85 I think. Not sure what she does because she wasn't plugged in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked these up at salvation army 


Picked this up for frame 


Dragon blood incense and this black box 


And this bowl and shelfs


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

tinafromidaho said:


> That is the best haul of all my Halloween years put together. The sale opened at 8 and I was there at 8:10, the seller felt the need to tell me that someone showed up a little early and bought all 15!!!!!!!!!! full size skeletons that she had. My heart felt a little crushed and I had to console myself with picking up the 3 foot skellies. I never find that much Halloween stuff though. I am driving 6 hours to Utah to go to a farmers market in July that is all Halloween vendors.


Where and when is this farmer's market in Utah?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great finds. I always find crosses and angels at goodwill that would look great on them for a cemetery.


HallowweenKat said:


> 3 plaster pedestals that had been thrown out (different locations/days) that I've patched & painted. Now if only I can find some figures to go on top for my cemetery.
> 
> View attachment 410770


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the lantern. It would be great for a witch display. Also love the black bowl. What are you going to do with the black box?


Saki.Girl said:


> Picked these up at salvation army
> 
> 
> Picked this up for frame
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I love the lantern. It would be great for a witch display. Also love the black bowl. What are you going to do with the black box?


THank you 
The black box is going to be a Christmas gift for my sister I am going to fill it with magical items like crystals and stuff. I made a kit for a reaper gift and she loved it so I was like heck ya bingo .


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

goodwill haul today. They also had a skull wearing shades door piece that we passed on. It was supposed to play Soulman.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited I collect cape cod avon glass picked up 58 pieces yesterday for 100.00 that is a steal . 


My collection is coming along I want a 16 to 20 place setting


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Saki - What a score!!!! I collect this too but I have nowhere near the amount you do. What a collection!
I did get 2 of the pedastel mugs this past weekend for only $3. I was happy with that.
Happy hunting!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MorganaMourning said:


> Saki - What a score!!!! I collect this too but I have nowhere near the amount you do. What a collection!
> I did get 2 of the pedastel mugs this past weekend for only $3. I was happy with that.
> Happy hunting!


Thank you 
That was a great deal you got too


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

A very nice lady on my local freecycle facebook page gave me this today.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*MrsMcbernes*, I love that screaming head thingy. Super cool!

*Saki.Girl*, I owe you about a thousand emails I know, but if you're still collectiong Cape Cod glass, we really really need to talk....


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Picked these up at a flea market today. $30 for all three. The witch is in a little rough shape. Any tips for touching up her paint? Suggestions on the best paint to use?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Rustoleum & Krylon both make a spray paint specifically for plastic. Just tape off what you don't want painted, either with just tape for small areas or tape & some plastic bags if it's a large area, & then get to spraying!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BlueFrog said:


> *MrsMcbernes*, I love that screaming head thingy. Super cool!
> 
> *Saki.Girl*, I owe you about a thousand emails I know, but if you're still collectiong Cape Cod glass, we really really need to talk....


I am still collecting sweetie
I will message you  or you .massage me lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> So excited I collect cape cod avon glass picked up 58 pieces yesterday for 100.00 that is a steal .
> 
> 
> My collection is coming along I want a 16 to 20 place setting


Awesome haul! Every time I see a piece of cape cod, I think of you. ? It's been selling ridiculously high around here.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MrsMcbernes said:


> goodwill haul today. They also had a skull wearing shades door piece that we passed on. It was supposed to play Soulman.
> View attachment 415681
> 
> View attachment 415689


Nice! Regularly visit two Goodwill stores and not finding much, though I did find a Halloween themed storybook for my daughter yesterday. 



CJSimon said:


> Picked these up at a flea market today. $30 for all three. The witch is in a little rough shape. Any tips for touching up her paint? Suggestions on the best paint to use?
> View attachment 416193
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, I've been keeping my eye out at the flea market too without much luck. Too bad I don't collect the Christmas blow molds because I'm seeing a ton of those. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Check out what I bought last week from garage sales!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1XLboriDG8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPHBUjYrXr4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CL7BLUDonc&t=2s


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Found this terra cotta pumpkin & mache witch boot at Goodwill last weekend:


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Got through Craigslist the Gemmy Midnight Countess to pair up with my GAG Studios Count. Took this pic off Ebay but mine looks the same in great working condition. Still talks, mouth moves, candelabra works. Unfortunately she came from a smoker's home. Got to figure out how to air out the smell.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you tried Febrezing her costume? Can her costume be removed? You could hand wash it in some vinegar then let hang to dry.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Even though I see a lot of velcro to keep her dress on, it doesn't appear that there's a way to take her arms off to remove the outfit or the cape around her neck. Not like the newer versions where I can just unhook the arms. I think I'll do a heavy spritzing of water/vinegar and leave her outside to air out. See what happens.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I like her dawnski, great score


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info RCIAG, I dismantled her as much as I could. Got a tub with about 2 gallons of water, 3 cups distilled vinegar and a couple caps of Woolite. Scrubbed what I could, then used a spray bottle on the rest of the material and spot cleaned with a toothbrush. Febrezed her hair. She is now cleaner, whiter and brighter. I modernized her a bit by fixing her hair and adding a few jewelry accessories. Really glad I decided to buy her. She's going to be one of my favorite characters for sure.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad it worked!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski omg i love her


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

She cleaned up good! The subtle change in the hairstyle was pretty effective


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

This is my garage sale haul from a few weeks back
First up is Bonker The Psychotic Clown Door knocker/greeter, looks new, with box , works great, animated mouth and lite up eyes, paid $5
Next is Spooky Town Collection by Lemax titled Monsters Ball, works great,a few tips broken, came with adapter, box is super beat up, paid $8
next is Scary clown over the head mask, paid $1
lastly, Ventriloquist half mask, thin plastic, paid $1


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love seeing all the Halloween village things & while I like seeing them I'm glad I'm not "into" them because I would have zero room for other things! They're are so cool that I'm sure I'd have to have ALL the things.

I love her hairdo dawnski. I also love the color because that's the exact color of my hair at the moment!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Got this bad boy off Craiglist, I actually contacted the seller 3 months ago she wanted $50, which was a good price but i didn't have the money then, she texted me 3 months later saying if i was still interested she would let me have it for $25, well of course its mine now!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

RCIAG, I'm into the Lemax collecting either , I sell on eBay so I'm always sourcing, I did a quick research of the monsters ball and was floored at the price they go for but it's so cool, I don't want to part with it but at the same time storage is at its full capacity


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

RCIAG, I'm not into the Lemax collecting either , I sell on eBay so I'm always sourcing, I did a quick research of the monsters ball and was floored at the price they go for but it's so cool, I don't want to part with it but at the same time storage is at its full capacity


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

A dollar each for those cool masks? Great deals all around xxScorpion64xx!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

dawnski said:


> A dollar each for those cool masks? Great deals all around xxScorpion64xx!


Yeah, I thought the clown mask was going to be $10 or so, she said $1 and I thought to myself, "Score!"


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been finding a few things lately, but this was an unbelieveable find!









I was looking through the bag of prisms setting in front of it before I even noticed the chandelier with the $2 price tag on it. I asked the lady if the price was correct and she said that it was and that all the prisms went with it! 









It is in the way and gets moved often, so since it needs rewired I decided to disassemble it and pack the pieces in a box so it won't get broken. Took lots of reference pictures so I would know where all the pieces went. I honestly thought the arms were acrylic when I bought it, but they are glass too! 









Decided to clean the pieces up a bit before I packed it up.









Remarkably, this is the only chipped piece!

So what am I going to do with it? Well, I've been talking about turning our spare bedroom into a Halloween room and think this would be an awesome addition. Thinking of using LEDs when I rewire it and possibly using PVC to reconstruct the candles. I haven't counted all the prisms yet (and didn't get a picture of them), but think I should have plenty since I bought a bag of mixed prisms at the flea market a few days before I found this. I was doing some research and discovered that you can get the prisms in other colors as well, so that may be an option depending on price. Not planning to start on it in the near future, but when I do it may have to have its own WIP post!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ran across something probably a little outside the mainstream Halloween norm that would be perfect for many fortune teller scenes and perhaps wunderkammen, apothecaries, mad labs, or maybe even a witch's home:

The Night Sky: A View of the Heavens Kit

Picked mine up, missing two constellation cards and the 64 page booklet, for 99 cents at Goodwill. No matter about the missing materials - the 5.5" x 8" constellation cards are absolutely magnificent. The lousy little promo photo I linked to above doesn't begin to do them justice. They are absolutely gorgeous and printed on very decent cardstock. Really an amazing value even at original retail. 

Be warned: based on comments on Amazon, there are multiple editions of this kit. The ?second edition is just the book and does not include the cards that are, IMHO, the reason to purchase the set. (Though for all I know, the accompanying book- "Urania's Mirror" - is equally amazing). Be careful when searching online to be sure you get what you're looking for.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

$8 at a local thrift store. Still in Original box! 
I used it to put our faux 25th Anniversary Cake in.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Found a store yesterday called Dirt Cheap. Was looking around, saw that it was returned merchandise & clearance stuff from stores like Target. Over the intercom I heard it announced that there were 2 shopping carts full of Easter candy for just $1 each. I rushed to the front & grabbed both carts. While checking out the manager offered a 3rd cart full for another $1. No one else was interested, so I bought all this candy for just $3. Several people walked by as we loaded the candy into the back of the car & were smiling while others looked at us like we were crazy. Will hand it out along with the regular candy I normally purchase. Have checked the exp. dates & have set aside all the candy that is fine to hand out (approximately 325 individual packages including full sized bags of candy). A lot of Peeps are in that pile, too. I've already chopped up Russell Stover bunnies to use in choc. chip cookies as the chocolate was only good for another couple of months.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Peeps have a very long expiration date.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

HallowweenKat said:


> Found a store yesterday called Dirt Cheap. Was looking around, saw that it was returned merchandise & clearance stuff from stores like Target. Over the intercom I heard it announced that there were 2 shopping carts full of Easter candy for just $1 each. I rushed to the front & grabbed both carts. While checking out the manager offered a 3rd cart full for another $1. No one else was interested, so I bought all this candy for just $3. Several people walked by as we loaded the candy into the back of the car & were smiling while others looked at us like we were crazy. Will hand it out along with the regular candy I normally purchase. Have checked the exp. dates & have set aside all the candy that is fine to hand out (approximately 325 individual packages including full sized bags of candy). A lot of Peeps are in that pile, too. I've already chopped up Russell Stover bunnies to use in choc. chip cookies as the chocolate was only good for another couple of months.
> 
> View attachment 427105
> 
> View attachment 427113


Wow! That looks like another 20 pounds just begging to happen.  I see some happy kids in your neighborhood!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. The Peeps must be on the older side as all the blue ones expire within the next month or so.

LOL, I'm supposed to be loosing 20 lbs, not gaining  I've got all of the candy in some free storage totes that I found & tucked into a place that is harder to get too. Hopefully that'll prevent me from getting into it. Although those Dove choc. bunnies are yummy 

Here are the free storage bins.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> Ran across something probably a little outside the mainstream Halloween norm that would be perfect for many fortune teller scenes and perhaps wunderkammen, apothecaries, mad labs, or maybe even a witch's home:
> 
> The Night Sky: A View of the Heavens Kit
> 
> ...


BlueFrog, I have this set. If it will help, I may be able to scan the ones that you're missing, and get them to you somehow.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*LairMistress*, that's a very generous offer. I doubt I'll need the missing cards but if I do, I'll definitely give you a shout out. Thanks!

___________________________________

My latest find needs some explanation. As usual. 

I'm slightly obsessed with the legend of the Pied Piper, and have been assembling bits and pieces to create my own spin on the character - including various flutes and suchnot. None of the musical instruments really rocked my world but I wasn't about to invest $150 or so into an authentic replica of a traveling minstrel's pipe circa 1284, which would have looked something like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROOSEBECK-S...637790&hash=item51f5c54676:g:qV4AAOSwc-tY2UFD

So you can imagine my excitement when I found the following for $2 at GW. I had no idea what it was at the time, but fortunately a good friend is very into older musical instruments and recognized it right away:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bagpipe-Pra...789081?hash=item283a98df99:g:NPIAAOSwWWxY~nPF

It's not a valuable object (especially as mine is missing both reeds and has no supplemental materials) in $$ but it's invaluable to me.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Had some unexpected luck at an estate sale today that I was attending for non-Halloween stuff. Turns out the owner must have bought with great abandon from Grandin Road, and everything was in immaculate condition - often even NIB. Unfortunately for the people who attended the sale any time before the last two hours, the estate sale company was clearly very well-intentioned but also inexperienced. They had apparently been marking prices down over the course of the previous two days and were STILL high. It wasn't until the last two hours, which just happened to occur while I was shopping, that they finally went down another 50% off most items. At that point the prices were finally at the level I would have _started_ them at, but it meant that a lot of nice things were still available on Day 3 that otherwise wouldn't have been. Don't know what I missed, but these are what I nabbed:

Flicker Flame String Lights (which I LOVE)

Two Large Snow Owls (will probably go to a friend who has an awesome Harry Potter-decorated bathroom)

Two Small Snow Owls (ditto)

Three (not just the two shown) Long-eared owls (don't fit with my décor or hers, but couldn't leave them behind)

I also picked up a huge, heavy cloth black and silver Halloween-patterned tablecloth. If it's not from Grandin Road, then it's from someplace similar. The apartment was small so I took the sellers at their word that it's big enough to throw over a sofa. Like the owls, I'm not quite sure what I'll do with it, but I wasn't leaving something that nice behind.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

What an awesome find!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My cousins are moving & divesting themselves of many kids toys so I grabbed a toddler sized doll to witch up & give back to them. She's got red hair & bad clothes so I may have to invest in some different clothes or I may dye them, I don't know yet.

She's gotta be Killz'd, then painted green so right now her hair is bagged & taped up & she's nekkid on my sofa. I'm witching up her little shoes with mache & hopefully she'll be done by Halloween.


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> My cousins are moving & divesting themselves of many kids toys so I grabbed a toddler sized doll to witch up & give back to them. She's got red hair & bad clothes so I may have to invest in some different clothes or I may dye them, I don't know yet.
> 
> She's gotta be Killz'd, then painted green so right now her hair is bagged & taped up & she's nekkid on my sofa. I'm witching up her little shoes with mache & hopefully she'll be done by Halloween.


Do u use kilz on the plastic of the doll ? Will that make it less sticky when it's done? The spray or the paint on? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

If anyone is in the Schwenksville area of Pennsylvania, this is pretty cool.

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/d/large-group-of-halloween-foam/6256544176.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Goddess of Persia said:


> Do u use kilz on the plastic of the doll ? Will that make it less sticky when it's done? The spray or the paint on?


I just got the spray paint that bonds to plastic. She's green now but still nekkid. I think I'm just going to get a kids witch costume for her once they're in stores.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Yay for CurbMart! I picked up a 1-armed Blucky; blow mold ghost with pumpkin; and four gigantic vintage Christmas cutouts thanks to a family remodeling their garage. They have a big dumpster out front but kindly put these out at curb side. You can imagine my surprise when driving late at night I saw a 6ft Santa holding up a Blucky silhouetted against a tree. Thought for sure I was dreaming but nope, they were really there. 

I'm also hunting dolls at thrift stores for a last minute theme switch to Isla de las Munecas. I don't know how in heck I'm going to acquire, let alone afford, enough to do up my front yard properly before a planned September 29th party, but I've gotto figure something ut.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Woohoo! A friend clued me in to this dumpster find. So excited, it's in great shape. Found behind a Dick's Sporting Good store.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Nice find.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Omg Dawnski, I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Where did everyone go? I can't be the only person still hunting thrift stores at this time of year! 

Although my haunt is done - So. Many. Dolls. - I couldn't resist picking up the candleholder on the right in the picture (pic shamelessly stolen from eBay) from GW for $2. I don't normally collect modern things or this style of décor, but for some reason I like it, plus it's a rat. Turns out it was made by Ganz, and of course now that I know the black rat version exists, I "need" it too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I wanted to create an entire thread to this find and how I planned to use it this year, but alas, it's not to be. So without further delay, here is my greatest find to date which I picked up at the flea market back in August.

















Supposedly just a display model, but the man I bought it from said he picked it up at an auction several years ago and that it had originally belonged to a funeral home about 50 miles away that closed as a result of a scandal. Some of the locals told me stories of drug activity involving the funeral home and my own research brought up charges of falsifying and forging death certificates. It's a beautiful piece and I plan to refinish it and display it in my spare bedroom/office/Halloween room in the future.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Now that is a big score, congrats! Like top 5 of all time


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*lizzyborden*, that coffin leaves me speechless. Amazing find!


----------



## Zombiekillah (Oct 24, 2016)

I got the bike & dolls at Goodwill. Lance Harmstrong was 60% off at Joann


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Was tickled to find this table-top sized tombstone replica of one from the American Revolutionary war at GW today. Not entirely how I'll integrate it into future haunts but it was too cool to leave behind while I figured that part out.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Christmas came early for me. I have a friend who I got hooked on Halloween. She had her first themed party this past October and she just gave me all her props for free as thanks for helping her over the years. There's a strait jacket and lots of scrubs in there, lots of biohazard bags and toxic drink cups. But I really like the old style mad lab supplies the best.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Christmas came early for me. I have a friend who I got hooked on Halloween. She had her first themed party this past October and she just gave me all her props for free as thanks for helping her over the years. There's a strait jacket and lots of scrubs in there, lots of biohazard bags and toxic drink cups. But I really like the old style mad lab supplies the best.
> 
> View attachment 532514
> 
> ...


very cool what kind of theme you going to use them for ?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll probably do an asylum/hospital theme with it one of these years. But I'm going to try and work in those lab items into my gothic Victorian theme this year. And I still want to do an 80s party. Gah! So many great themes and not enough time to do them all.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR, this thing in your pic:









Is a tomato/egg/onion slicer!!

They're pretty cheap on Ebay. I have one that was my great-grandmother used. It's hanging on the wall in my kitchen.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminum-7...156517?hash=item2ccbd2e2e5:g:2tIAAOSworNaC2jD

And the ones that look like tongs with balls on the bottom is a vintage meatball maker.









Also, a pretty cheap thing on Ebay:
https://i.ebayimg.com/thumbs/images/g/d8QAAOSwEzxYRF-B/s-l225.jpg


----------

